# 1.8t swap help (harness)



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

okay here's the deal, I'm doing a 1.8t swap, getting rid of the 2.0 in my mk4 golf. I have everything out and apart including the engine harness. I'm doing (the splice) where I cut the one section of wires that run into the firewall under the brake fluid reservoir. I am NOT taking the whole body harness so PLEASE don't tell me to do that. 

Under the driver's side cowl panel, multiple colored connectors are located there. I ran in into problems with the BLUE one. It has to do with the electronic throttle body/gas pedal. From the cowl in the blue connector, 8 wires run down into a harness and six of them come out at the gas pedal. 

WHAT ARE THE OTHER TWO WIRES AND WHERE DO THEY GO? 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Someone had of done the swap before.


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

Help


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

wahhhhh I'll get a manual, Chiltons dont have $h!TTTT:thumbup:


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

I thought and Im sure Im wrong but doesnt MK4 have the CE2(or whatever) harness to make everything plug and play. Like I said Im sure Im wrong.


----------



## LowNSlow8V (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know what that is to be honest, but the swap is plug and play except for the one section of wires under brake booster (but they are the same on both cars so you cut and solder) and the 2 wires I'm unsure of.


----------

